# (Problem) MRTG für Redhat9



## b3nd3r (28. Januar 2004)

Ich versuch schon seit fast einer Woche MRTG auf meinem  RedHat9 Server zu insallieren.
SNMP funktioniert, jedenfalls bekomm ich bei dem Testserver eine positive antwort 
Ich hab schon mehrere Configs ausprobiert und mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass es eher an der MRTG Config liegt, als an der snmpd.conf .
Wenn ich eine Config aus dem MRTG Tutorial von der SNMP Seite benutze, startet es ohne Fehlermeldung, jedoch wird weder eine Seite, noch eine Grafik erstellt.
Benutze ich die MRTG Config eines Kollegen krieg ich den folgenden Fehler.
Ich hab schon mehrere Varianten probiert. Aber entweder es wird keine Grafik/HTML erstellt, oder es kommt der Fehler

Hier seht ihr die Fehlerlog, die snmp config und die mrtg config


Danke schonmal für eure Zeit  Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


```
////////////////////////////////////MRTG.LOG////////////////////////////////////
2004-01-24 14:15:03 -- Started mrtg
2004-01-24 14:15:13 -- SNMP Error:
no response received
SNMPv1_Session (remote host: "127.0.0.1" [127.0.0.1].161)
                  community: "benderlinux"
                 request ID: 1849976991
                PDU bufsize: 8000 bytes
                    timeout: 2s
                    retries: 5
                    backoff: 1)
 at /usr/bin/../lib/mrtg2/SNMP_util.pm line 450
2004-01-24 14:15:13 -- SNMPGET Problem for ifInOctets.2 ifOutOctets.2 sysUptime sysName on benderlinux@127.0.0.1
 at /usr/bin/mrtg line 1491
2004-01-24 14:15:13 -- WARNING: Expected a number but got ''
2004-01-24 14:15:13 -- WARNING: Expected a number but got ''
```


```
///////////////////////////////////SNMPD.CONF///////////////////////////////////

#       sec.name  source          community
com2sec lbName  default       benderlinux

#       groupName      securityModel securityName
group   lbGroup v1           lbUser
group   lbGroup v2c           lbUser

#       name           incl/excl     subtree         mask(optional)
view    systemview    included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.1
view    systemview    included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.1.1

#       group          context sec.model sec.level prefix read   write  notif
access  lbGroup ""      any       noauth    exact  systemview none none


###############################################################################
# System contact information
#

sysdescr "Private LinuxServer"
syslocation Rheinfelden, Germany
syscontact bender <bender@bender.bz>
sysObjectID OID: www.bender.bzSnmpAgent.linux
sysUptime visit www.uptime-project.net
sysname "LinuxServer by Bender"
sysServices 72

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------


###############################################################################
# Process checks.
#

#  Make sure mountd is running
proc mountd

#  Make sure there are no more than 4 ntalkds running, but 0 is ok too.
proc ntalkd 4

#  Make sure at least one sendmail, but less than or equal to 10 are running.
proc sendmail 10 1

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------


###############################################################################
# checks
#

disk / 10000

load 12 14 14

pass .1.3.6.1.4.1.4413.4.1 /usr/bin/ucd5820stat
```


```
///////////////////////////////////NETZWERK.CFG///////////////////////////////
### Global Defaults



Htmldir: /home/webserver/server/mrtg/_netzwerk

Imagedir: /home/webserver/server/mrtg/_netzwerk/images

Logdir: /home/webserver/server/mrtg/_netzwerk/logs





Interval: 10

Options[^]: growright, nolegend, nobanner, noborder, transparent

Colours[^]: GRAU#929292,ROT#FF0000,DUNKEL GRAU#929292,VIOLET#ff00ff

Background[^]: #324251

PageTop[^]: <center>

kilo[^]: 1024

XSize[^]: 500 

YSize[^]: 120 

WithPeak[^]: ymw







### "Interface 2 >> Descr: 'eth0' | Name: 'local' | Ip: '127.0.0.1' | Eth: '00-c1-26-00-8d-fe'" ###



Target[netzwerk_eth0]: 2:benderlinux@127.0.0.1

SetEnv[netzwerk_eth0]: MRTG_INT_IP="127.0.0.1" MRTG_INT_DESCR="eth0"

MaxBytes[netzwerk_eth0]: 125000

Title[netzwerk_eth0]: Traffic Analysis for local Network

PageTop[netzwerk_eth0]: <H1>Traffic Analysis for local Network</H1>

 <TABLE>

   <TR><TD>System:</TD>     <TD>Local</TD></TR>

   <TR><TD>Maintainer:</TD> <TD>Root &lt;bender.is-a-geek.net&gt;</TD></TR>

   <TR><TD>Max Speed:</TD>  <TD>1,5 Mbits/s</TD></TR>

   <TR><TD>Ip:</TD>         <TD>192.169.0.9</TD></TR>

 </TABLE>
```


----------



## b3nd3r (30. Januar 2004)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? Wär um jeden Tip dankbar.
Hab alles richtig installiert, also die rpms und so Sachen, auch die ganzen Programme, die man für MRTG und SNMP braucht


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Januar 2004)

Gib bei sowas bitte auch Links an, 
nicht jeder hat ein Interresse an MRTG und weiss was damit 
anzufangen.
http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~oetiker/webtools/mrtg/


----------



## b3nd3r (30. Januar 2004)

Okay, dann mal en noch ein Link
Den MRTG Link habt ihr jetzt ja,
die Configs dafür hab ich unter anderem nach der Anleitung http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/tutorial-5/mrtg/index.html erstellt.
DIe snmpd.conf hab ich mit snmpconf -g basic_setup erstellt.
Hab bei mrtg.cfg und snmpd.conf jeweils mehrere varianten getestet, aber keine ging


----------



## TheNBP (4. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Wenn Du mit MRTG nur die Auslastung der Netzwerkkarte abfragen willst kannst Du mit dem Tool "cfgmaker" das bei MRTG mitgeliefert wird einfach eine passende .cfg Datei erstellen.

Desweiteren würde ich vielleicht mal mit einem anderen Programm testen ob SNMP und speziell auch  die gewünschte OID richtig funktioniert. Hier empfehle ich das Tool MIB Browser http://www.mg-soft.si/mgMibBrowserPE.html

Und noch was: Meiner Erfahrung nach muss MRTG dreimal gestartet werden bevor es Grafiken erstellt. Die einzelnen Starts sollten zeitlich mindestens soweit auseinander liegen wie der Wert der unter der Option "Intervall" in der .cfg angegegeben ist. Am besten aber gleich als Daemon starten, oder in die crontab eintragen.


----------

